# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.4 Add FRP, FLASH, DUMP, FORMAT For New Phone Models

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *EFT Dongle New Update 02/05/2018* Software V1.3.4 *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Version 1.3.4 Is Released:* *[SAMSUNG]* Updated translate to support android Oreo 8.x (without root) *[SAMSUNG]* Updated flashing protocol to support android Oreo 8.x (with .lz4 support) *[SAMSUNG]* Improved flashing speed *[SAMSUNG]* Added dump and write bootanimation for android Oreo 8.x *[SAMSUNG]* Updated make recovery & boot features for android Oreo 8.x .lz4 type *[SAMSUNG]* Updated Backup/Restore data (no need to user touch) *[SAMSUNG]* Updated make root for new patch security *[SAMSUNG]* Added inject RMM State Disabler with rooted kernel *[SAMSUNG]* Added backup/restore DRK using rooted ADB *[LG]* Added root explorer through Download Mode *[QUALCOMM]* Updated make and flash rooted kernel for new devices *[GENERAL]* Added remove system apps without root *[GENERAL]* Updated translating patchees for new 2018 patch security *[GENERAL]* Updated dictionaries to support android Oreo 8.x *[MTK]* Added support for new CPU MT6765 *[MTK]* Support New Brands : *MICROMAX*  *ALCATEL* *ASUS* *ALTICE* *ARTEL* *ARCHOS*  *BLACKVIEW* *BLU* *BQ*  *CASPER* *CHERRY* *DOOGEE* *HYUNDAI* *iBALL*  *INTEX* *KARBONN*  *LAVA* *LETV* *PANASONIC* *QMOBILE* *TECNO* *TELENOR* *VERTEX* *XIAOMI*  *ACER* *INFINIX* *HUAWEI* *LENOVO* *OPPO*  *[MTK] Added support for new models (FRP, FLASH, DUMP, FORMAT):* MICROMAX-A37 (Bolt A37 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A37B (Bolt A37B 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A46 (Bolt A46 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A47 (Bolt A47 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A58 (Bolt A58 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A63 (Canvas Fun 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A74 (Canvas Fun 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A76 (Canvas Fun 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A77 (Canvas Juice 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A79 (Bolt A79 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A82 (Bolt A82 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A93 (Canvas Elanza 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A96 (Canvas Power 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A99 (Canvas Xpress 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A068 (Bolt A068 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A069 (Bolt A069 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A082 (Bolt A082 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A089 (Bolt A089 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A093 (Canvas Fire 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A096 (Canvas Fire 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A102 (Canvas Doodle 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A104 (Canvas Fire 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A106 (Unite 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A107 (Canvas Fire 4 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A108 (Canvas L 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A109 (Canvas XL 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A110Q (Canvas 2 Plus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A114 (Canvas 2.2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A116 (Canvas HD 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A116i (Canvas HD 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A117 (Canvas Magnus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A119 (Canvas XL 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A120 (Canvas 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A177 (Canvas Juice 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A190 (Canvas HD Plus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A200 (Canvas Turbo Mini 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A210 (Canvas 4 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A240 (Canvas Doodle 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A250 (Canvas Turbo 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A255 (Canvas Selfie 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A290 (Canvas Knight Cameo 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A300 (Canvas Gold 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A310 (Canvas Nitro 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A311 (Canvas Nitro 3G DS
MICROMAX-A315 (Canvas 4 Plus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A316 (Canvas Hue 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-A350 (Canvas Knight 3G DS)
MICROMAX-AQ4501 (Canvas A1 3G DS)
MICROMAX-AQ4502 (Canvas A1 3G DS)
MICROMAX-AQ4750 (AQ4750 3G DS)
MICROMAX-AQ5000 (Canvas Hue 3G DS)
MICROMAX-AQ5001 (Canvas Juice 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-C1 (Canvas 1 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-C1A (Canvas 1 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-D303 (Bolt D303 3G DS)
MICROMAX-D304 (Bolt D304 3G DS)
MICROMAX-D305 (Bolt D305 3G DS)
MICROMAX-D306 (Bolt D306 3G DS)
MICROMAX-D320 (Bolt D320 3G DS)
MICROMAX-D321 (Bolt D321 3G DS)
MICROMAX-D340 (Bolt D340 3G DS)
MICROMAX-E311 (Canvas Nitro 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-E313 (Canvas Xpress 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-E352 (Canvas Nitro 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-E353 (Canvas Mega 3G DS)
MICROMAX-E451 (Canvas Pulse 4G LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E453 (Canvas Evok Note LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E481 (Canvas 5 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E484 (Canvas 6 Pro LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E485 (Canvas 6 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E491 (Canvas Fabes LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E4815 (Evok Dual Note LTE DS)
MICROMAX-E4817 (Evok Dual Note LTE DS)
MICROMAX-F666 (Fantabulet F666 3G DS)
MICROMAX-P470 (Canvas Tab P470 3G DS)
MICROMAX-P480 (Canvas Tab P480 3G)
MICROMAX-P580 (Funbook Ultra HD 3G)
MICROMAX-P650 (Canvas Tab P650 3G)
MICROMAX-P660 (Canvas Breeze Tab 3G)
MICROMAX-P701 (Canvas Tab P701 LTE)
MICROMAX-P702 (Canvas Tab P702 LTE)
MICROMAX-P70221 (Canvas Tab P70221 3G)
MICROMAX-P802 (Canvas Tab P802 LTE)
MICROMAX-Q303 (Bolt Q303 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q332 (Bolt Q332 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q334 (Canvas Spark 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q338 (Bolt Q338 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q340 (Canvas Selfie 2 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q345 (Canvas Selfie Lens 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q348 (Canvas Selfie 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q349 (Canvas Selfie 4 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q350 (Canvas Spark 2 Plus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q350R (Canvas Spark 2 Plus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q352 (Bolt Supreme 4 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q352+ (Bolt Supreme 4 Plus 3G DS
MICROMAX-Q354 (Bolt Q354 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q355 (Canvas Play 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q371 (Canvas Pep 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q372 (Unite 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q375 (Canvas Fire 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q380 (Canvas Spark 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q386 (Canvas Fire 5 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q391 (Canvas Doodle 4 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q392 (Canvas Juice 3 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q394 (Canvas Juice 3 Plus 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q395 (Canvas Amaze 3G DS)
MICROMAX-Q404 (Canvas Q404 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q409 (Bolt Supreme 6 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q411 (Canvas Fire 4G Plus LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q412 (Canvas Fire 4G Plus LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q413 (Canvas Express 4G LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q413+ (Canvas XP 4G LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q414 (Canvas Blaze 4G Plus LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q417 (Canvas Mega 4G LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q421 (Canvas Magnus HD LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q424 (Bolt Selfie Q424 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q427 (Canvas Unite 4 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q427+ (Canvas Unite 4 Plus LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q428 (Canvas Fire 6 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q437 (Q437 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q438 (Q438 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q440 (Q440 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q441 (Q441 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q452 (Spark 4G Prime LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q453 (Q453 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q461 (Canvas Juice 4G LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q462 (Canvas 5 Lite LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q463 (Canvas 5 Lite SE LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q4260 (Evok Power LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q4261 (Fire Q4261 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q4310 (Canvas 2 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q4311 (Selfie 2 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-Q4601 (Selfie 2 Note LTE DS)
MICROMAX-V51 (MMX V51 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-YU-YU5011 (Yunique 2 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-YU-YU5012 (Yunique 2 LTE DS)
MICROMAX-YU-YU5530 (Yunicorn LTE DS)
MICROMAX-YU-YU6000 (Yureka Note LTE DS)
VODAFONE-VODAFONE-VFD300 (Smart Mini 7 3G)
VODAFONE-VODAFONE-VFD301 (Smart Mini 7 3G DS)
VODAFONE-VODAFONE-VFD500 (Smart Turbo 7 LTE)
VODAFONE-VODAFONE-VFD501 (Smart Turbo 7 LTE)
VODAFONE-VODAFONE-VFD502 (Smart Turbo 7 LTE DS)
ALTICE-Starnaute 4 (Starnaute 4 3G) 
ARTEL-Z5 (Z5 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-101E Neon (101E Neon WiFi) 
ARCHOS-Sense 50DC (Sense 50DC LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-55 Graphite (55 Graphite LTE DS) 
BLACKVIEW-A10 (A10 3G DS) 
BLACKVIEW-A7 (A7 3G DS) 
BLACKVIEW-A9 (A9 3G DS) 
BLACKVIEW-S8 (S8 LTE DS)
BLU-D0030UU (Dash X Plus LTE DS)
BLU-G0010JJ (Grand X LTE DS)
BLU-G0010WW (Grand X LTE DS)
BLU-G0030 (Grand XL LTE DS) 
BLU-G030L (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS)
BLU-G030U (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS)
BLU-G070 (Grand M 3G DS)
BLU-G130 (Grand Energy 3G DS) 
BLU-G150 (Grand XL 3G DS) 
BLU-R0010UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0011UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0030UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0031UU (R1 HD LTE DS)
BLU-R0051UU (R1 Plus LTE DS)
BLU-R010P (R2 3G DS)
BLU-R0110 (J2 LTE DS) 
BLU-R0150EE (R2 LTE DS) 
BLU-R0170WW (R2 LTE DS) 
BLU-R0190WW (R2 Plus LTE DS)
BLU-V0290WW (Vivo One Plus LTE DS)
BLU-V050 (Vivo 5 Mini 3G DS)
BQ-Aquaris M10 (Aquaris M10 WiFi) 
BQ-Aquaris M10 4G (Aquaris M10 4G LTE)
BQ-Aquaris M10FHD (Aquaris M10 FHD WiFi)
BQ-Aquaris M8 (Aquaris M8 WiFi) 
BQ-BQS-5057 (Strike 2 3G DS)
BQ-BQS-5058 (Strike Power Easy 3G DS) 
CASPER-Via E2 (Via E2 LTE)
CASPER-Via M3 (Via M3 LTE)
CHERRY-Flare J3 Lite (Flare J3 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Flare S6 Lite (Flare S6 Lite 3G DS)
CHERRY-Selfie 2 (Selfie 2 LTE DS) 
DOOGEE-X20 (X20 3G DS)
DOOGEE-X30 (X30 3G DS)
HYUNDAI-A25024L (A25024L LTE DS)
HYUNDAI-G25022K (G25022K 3G DS) 
iBALL-Andi 5.5H Weber 4G (5.5H Weber 4G LTE DS) 
iBALL-Andi 5Q Gold 4G (5Q Gold 4G LTE DS) 
iBALL-Cobalt Solus 4G (Solus 4G LTE DS) 
INTEX-Elyt E7 (Elyt E7 LTE DS)
KARBONN-Aura Note 4G (Aura Note 4G LTE DS)
KARBONN-Aura Note2 (Aura Note 2 LTE DS) 
KREZ-SL502 (SL502 3G DS)
LAVA-A1 (A1 LTE DS) 
LAVA-Iris 80 (Iris 80 LTE DS) 
LAVA-Z5 (Z5 LTE DS) 
LAVA-Z60E (Z60E LTE DS) 
LAVA-Z80 (Z80 LTE DS) 
LAVA-Z80E (Z80E LTE DS) 
LAVA-Z90 (Z90 LTE DS) 
LETV-X620 (LeEco Le 2 Pro LTE DS) 
LETV-X622 (LeEco Le S3 LTE DS)
LETV-X626 (LeEco Le S3 LTE DS)
NOUS-NS5002 (NS5002 3G DS)
OUKITEL-C5 Pro (C5 LTE DS)
OUKITEL-U22 (U22 3G DS) 
PANASONIC-Eluga WE (Eluga WE LTE DS)
PANASONIC-P9 (P9 LTE DS)
PANASONIC-P91 (P91 LTE DS)
PANASONIC-P99 (P99 LTE DS)
PRESTIGIO-PMT5487 (Multipad4 Quantum 8.1 3G)
QMOBILE-CS1 
QMOBILE-CS1 PLUS
QMOBILE -J1 
QMOBILE -J2 
QMOBILE -I6 METAL 2017
QMOBILE -I6 METAL ONE 
TECNO-A6 (Phantom 6 LTE DS) 
TECNO-A6S (Phantom 6S LTE DS) 
TECNO-CX Air (Camon CX Air LTE DS)
TECNO-CX-H501D1 (Camon CX LTE DS) 
TECNO-CX-H501DE (Camon CX LTE DS) 
TECNO-CXS (Camon CXS LTE DS)
TECNO-i3 (i3 LTE DS)
TECNO-i3 Pro (i3 Pro LTE DS)
TECNO-i5 (i5 LTE DS)
TECNO-i5 Pro (i5 Pro LTE DS)
TECNO-i7 (i7 LTE DS)
TECNO-W5 (W5 LTE DS)
TELENOR-UP06 Smart (Smart 3G) 
TELENOR-UP16 Smart Plus (Smart Plus 3G) 
TELENOR-V816W Smart (Smart 3G)
VERTEX-ImpressLuck (Impress Luck 3G DS) 
VERTEX-ImpressNight (Impress Night LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 2 Hermes (Note 2 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Henessy (Note 3 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4 Nikel (Note 4 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Pro Omega (Redmi Pro LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 2 Hermes (Note 2 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Henessy (Note 3 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4 Nikel (Note 4 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Pro Omega (Redmi Pro LTE DS)
ACER-B3-A20 (Iconia One 10 WiFi) 
ACER-B3-A30 (Iconia One 10 WiFi) 
ACER-E39 (Liquid E700 3G TS) 
ACER-S53 (Liquid X1 3G) 
ACER-S55 (Liquid Jade 3G DS) 
ACER-S56 (Liquid Jade S LTE DS) 
ACER-S57 (Liquid Jade Z LTE DS) 
ACER-S59 (Liquid X2 LTE TS) 
ACER-T02 (Liquid Z530 LTE DS) 
ACER-T03 (Liquid Z630 LTE DS) 
ACER-T04 (Liquid Z630S LTE DS) 
ACER-T06 (Liquid Zest 3G DS) 
ACER-T07 (Liquid Zest 4G LTE DS) 
ACER-T08 (Liquid Zest Plus LTE DS) 
ACER-T10 (Liquid Z6E 3G DS) 
ACER-Z130 (Liquid Z3 3G DS) 
ACER-Z150 (Liquid Z5 3G DS) 
ACER-Z160 (Liquid Z4 3G DS) 
ACER-Z200 (Liquid Z7 3G DS) 
ACER-Z205 (Liquid Z7 3G DS) 
ACER-Z410 (Liquid Z410 LTE) 
ACER-Z500 (Liquid Z500 3G DS) 
ACER-Z520 (Liquid Z520 3G) 
ACER-Z520-DS (Liquid Z520 3G DS)
ARCHOS-101 Copper (101 Copper 3G) 
ARCHOS-101 Core (101 Core 3G) 
ARCHOS-101 Platinum (101 Platinum 3G) 
ARCHOS-101B Copper (101B Copper 3G) 
ARCHOS-101B Helium (101B Helium LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-101B Xenon (101B Xenon LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-101E Neon (101E Neon WiFi) 
ARCHOS-40 Titanium (40 Titanium 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-40C Titanium (40C Titanium 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-45 Titanium (45 Titanium 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-50 Helium Plus (50 Helium Plus LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-50 Oxygen Plus (50 Oxygen Plus 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-50 Power (50 Power LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-50 Saphir (50 Saphir LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-50B Platinum (50B Platinum 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-50C Helium (50C Helium LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-50E Neon (50E Neon 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-50F Neon (50F Neon 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-55 Graphite (55 Graphite LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-55 Helium (55 Helium LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-55 Helium Plus (55 Helium Plus LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-60 Platinum (60 Platinum 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-62 Xenon (62 Xenon 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-70 Platinum (70 Platinum 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-80B Xenon (80B Xenon 3G DS) 
ARCHOS-Diamond Plus (Diamond Plus LTE DS) 
ARCHOS-Sense 50DC (Sense 50DC LTE DS)
BLU-A010L (Advance 4.0 3G DS) 
BLU-A010U (Advance 4.0 3G DS) 
BLU-A030L (Advance 4.0 L2 3G DS) 
BLU-A050U (Advance 5.0 HD 3G DS) 
BLU-A150Q (Studio J2 3G DS) 
BLU-C0010LL (CX5 LTE DS) 
BLU-C010Q (C5 3G DS) 
BLU-D0030UU (Dash X Plus LTE DS) 
BLU-D030UX (Advance 5.0 3G DS) 
BLU-D050 (Dash L 3G DS) 
BLU-D090L (Dash M2 3G DS) 
BLU-D090U (Dash M2 3G DS) 
BLU-D110L (Dash X2 3G DS) 
BLU-D110U (Dash X2 3G DS) 
BLU-D210L (Diamond M 3G DS) 
BLU-D410A (Dash 5.0 3G DS) 
BLU-D410Ai (Dash 5.0 3G DS) 
BLU-D522U (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS) 
BLU-D530E (Studio 5.0 E 3G DS) 
BLU-D532L (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS) 
BLU-D532U (Studio 5.0 II 3G DS) 
BLU-D534L (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS) 
BLU-D534U (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS) 
BLU-D535U (Studio 5.0 C HD 3G DS) 
BLU-D536L (Studio 5.0 C 3G DS) 
BLU-D536U (Studio 5.0 C 3G DS) 
BLU-D572A (Studio 5.0 S II 3G DS) 
BLU-D650Ai (Studio 6.0 3G DS) 
BLU-D651 (Studio 6.0 3G DS) 
BLU-D670L (Studio 5.0 C Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-D670U (Studio 5.0 C Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-D710 (Dash XL 3G DS) 
BLU-D830L (Studio C 3G DS) 
BLU-D830U (Studio C 3G DS) 
BLU-D890L (Studio C5+5 3G DS) 
BLU-D890U (Studio C5+5 3G DS) 
BLU-E0010UU (Energy X LTE DS) 
BLU-E0030UU (Energy XL LTE DS) 
BLU-E050L (Energy X2 3G DS) 
BLU-E050U (Energy X2 3G DS) 
BLU-E090 (Energy Diamond Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-E110 (Energy M 3G DS) 
BLU-E150Q (Energy X Plus 3G DS) 
BLU-G0010JJ (Grand X LTE DS) 
BLU-G0010WW (Grand X LTE DS) 
BLU-G0030 (Grand XL LTE DS) 
BLU-G030L (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS) 
BLU-G030U (Grand 5.5 HD 3G DS) 
BLU-G070 (Grand M 3G DS) 
BLU-G130 (Grand Energy 3G DS) 
BLU-G150 (Grand XL 3G DS) 
BLU-G170Q (Grand Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-L0030EE (Life Mark LTE DS) 
BLU-L0110UU (Life Max LTE DS) 
BLU-L180 (Life Play Mini 3G) 
BLU-L190 (Life Play Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-L280 (Life 8 3G DS) 
BLU-M12 (M12 LTE DS) 
BLU-N0010UU (Neo X LTE DS) 
BLU-N00110UU (Neo X LTE DS) 
BLU-N070 (Neo X 3G DS) 
BLU-N110U (Neo XL 3G DS) 
BLU-N130 (Neo Energy Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-N130U (Neo Energy Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-N150 (Neo X Mini 3G DS) 
BLU-P0010UU (Life Pure XL LTE DS) 
BLU-P0030UU (Life Pure XR LTE DS) 
BLU-R0010UU (R1 HD LTE DS) 
BLU-R0011UU (R1 HD LTE DS) 
BLU-R0030UU (R1 HD LTE DS) 
BLU-R0031UU (R1 HD LTE DS) 
BLU-R0051UU (R1 Plus LTE DS) 
BLU-R010P (R2 3G DS) 
BLU-R0110 (J2 LTE DS) 
BLU-R0150EE (R2 LTE DS) 
BLU-R0170WW (R2 LTE DS) 
BLU-R0190WW (R2 Plus LTE DS) 
BLU-S0090UU (Studio Energy 2 LTE DS) 
BLU-S010Q (Studio G2 3G DS) 
BLU-S0110EE (Studio One LTE DS) 
BLU-S0110UU (Studio One LTE DS) 
BLU-S0130UU (Studio One Plus LTE DS) 
BLU-S0150UU (Studio X Mini LTE DS) 
BLU-S0151UU (Studio X Mini LTE DS) 
BLU-S0170UU (Studio C8+8 LTE DS) 
BLU-S0210UU (Studio Touch LTE DS) 
BLU-S0230EE (Studio M LTE DS) 
BLU-S0230UU (Studio M LTE DS) 
BLU-S0250UU (Studio G HD LTE DS) 
BLU-S0290UU (Studio J5 LTE DS) 
BLU-S270Q (Studio C8+8 3G DS) 
BLU-S390U (Studio X5 3G DS) 
BLU-S500Q (Studio G Plus 3G DS) 
BLU-S510 (Studio G Plus 3G DS) 
BLU-S550Q (Studio G2 HD 3G DS) 
BLU-S530 (Studio X8 HD 3G DS) 
BLU-S610P (Studio Mega 3G DS) 
BLU-S710U (Studio M5 Plus 3G DS) 
BLU-S730P (Studio M6 Plus 3G DS) 
BLU-S750P (Studio Pro 3G DS) 
BLU-S810 (Studio View 3G DS) 
BLU-T0010UU (Tank Extreme Pro LTE DS) 
BLU-V0030UU (Vivo XL LTE DS) 
BLU-V0050UU (Vivo 5 LTE DS) 
BLU-V0070EE (Vivo XL2 LTE DS) 
BLU-V0070UU (Vivo XL2 LTE DS) 
BLU-V0090EE (Vivo 5R LTE DS) 
BLU-V0090UU (Vivo 5R LTE DS) 
BLU-V0110EE (Vivo 6 LTE DS) 
BLU-V0110UU (Vivo 6 LTE DS) 
BLU-V0150UU (Vivo 8 LTE DS) 
BLU-V0290WW (Vivo One Plus LTE DS) 
BLU-V050 (Vivo 5 Mini 3G DS)
INFINIX-X5010-AW878 (X5010 3G DS)
INFINIX-X503-L3378 (Surf Bravo 3G DS)
INFINIX-X506-J608 (Zero 3G)
INFINIX-X507-D5120 (Hot 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X509-J5800 (Zero 2 3G DS)
INFINIX-X509-J5808 (Zero 2 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X510-D5110 (Hot 2 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X510-D5116 (Hot 2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X521-J5086-H1 (Hot S Pro LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X521-J5088-A1 (Hot S LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X521-J5088-C1 (Hot S LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X521-J5088-E1 (Hot S LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X521-J5088-G1 (Hot S LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X521-J5088-I1 (Hot S LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X522-H539-A (S2 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-A1 (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-B1 (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-BC (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X551-G808-D1 (Hot Note 3G DS)
INFINIX-X5511-H3716-B1 (Hot 4 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X552-H952-A1 (Zero 3 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X552-H952-B1 (Zero 3 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X552-H952-C1 (Zero 3 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X554-T90918-A1 (Hot 3 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X554-T90918-A2 (Hot 3 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X555-H538-A1 (Zero 4 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X555-H538-B1 (Zero 4 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X556-H371-A1 (Hot 4 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X557-H807-A1 (Hot 4 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X557-H807-B1 (Hot 4 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X557-H807-D1 (Hot 4 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X557-H807-F1 (Hot 4 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X557-H807-G1 (Hot 4 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X559-H8015-A1 (Hot 5 Lite 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X559-H8015-B1 (Hot 5 Lite 3G DS) 
INFINIX-X559-H8015-C1 (Hot 5 3G DS)
INFINIX-X571-H5311-A1 (Note 4 Pro LTE DS)
INFINIX-X572-H5312-A1 (Note 4 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X572-H5312-C1 (Note 4 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X600-H532-A1 (Note 2 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X600-H533-A1 (Note 2 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X601-H536-A1 (Note 3 LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X601-H537-A1 (Note 3 Pro LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X601-H537-B1 (Note 3 Pro LTE DS) 
INFINIX-X603-H575-A (Zero 5 LTE DS)
INFINIX-X602-H972-A1 (Zero 4 Plus LTE DS)
INFINIX-X602-H972-C1 (Zero 4 Plus LTE DS)   *[QUALCOMM] Added support for new models (FLASH, FRP):* ALCATEL 4044L (Go Flip LTE)
ALCATEL 4044M (Go Flip LTE CAN)
ALCATEL 4044N (Go Flip LTE TMO)
ALCATEL 4044O (Go Flip LTE ATT)
ALCATEL 4044T (Go Flip LTE SPR)
ALCATEL 4044V (Go Flip LTE CAN)
ALCATEL 4044W (Go Flip LTE TMO)
ALCATEL 4060A (Ideal LTE)
ALCATEL 4060O (Streak LTE CAN) 
ALCATEL 4060S (Pixi 4-4.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 4060W (Pixi 4-4.5 LTE TMO) 
ALCATEL 5042A (Pop 2-4.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5042D (Pop 2-4.5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5042G (Pop 2-4.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5042W (Pop 2-4.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5042X (Pop 2-4.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5044G (U5 LTE CAN) 
ALCATEL 5044R (U5 LTE GoPhone) 
ALCATEL 5046G-AM (A3 LTE Amazon) 
ALCATEL 5046G-OM (A3 LTE OM) 
ALCATEL 5050A (Pop S3 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5050S (Pop S3 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5050X (Pop S3 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5050Y (Pop S3 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5051A (Pop 4 Slate LTE)
ALCATEL 5051D (Pop 4 Slate LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5051J (Pop 4 Slate LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5051M (Pop 4 Slate LTE)
ALCATEL 5051T (Pop 4 Slate LTE)
ALCATEL 5051X (Pop 4 Slate LTE)
ALCATEL 5054A (Pop 3-5.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5054D (Pop 3-5.5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5054N (Fierce XL LTE)
ALCATEL 5054O (Flint LTE)
ALCATEL 5054S (Pop 3-5.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5054T (Pop 3-5.5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5054W (Fierce XL LTE)
ALCATEL 5054X (Pop 3-5.5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5055S (Fierce XL LTE)
ALCATEL 5055W (Fierce XL LTE)
ALCATEL 5056A (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056D (Pop 4 Plus LTE DS)
ALCATEL 5056E (Pop 4 Plus LTE DS)
ALCATEL 5056G (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056J (Pop 4 Plus LTE DS)
ALCATEL 5056M (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056N (Fierce 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056O (Alura ATT LTE)
ALCATEL 5056T (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056U (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056W (Fierce 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5056X (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5057M (Pop 4 Plus LTE) 
ALCATEL 5065A (Pop 3-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5065D (Pop 3-5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5065J (Pop 3-5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 5065N (Pop 3-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5065T (Pop 3-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5065W (Pop 3-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5065X (Pop 3-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 5098O (Pixi 4-6 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5098Q (Pixi 4-6 LTE) 
ALCATEL 5098S (Pixi 4-6 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6014D (Idol 2 Mini L 3G DS)
ALCATEL 6014X (Idol 2 Mini L 3G) 
ALCATEL 6016A (Idol 2 Mini 3G) 
ALCATEL 6016D (Idol 2 Mini 3G DS)
ALCATEL 6016E (Idol 2 Mini 3G DS)
ALCATEL 6016X (Idol 2 Mini 3G) 
ALCATEL 6039A (Idol 3-4.7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6039H (Idol 3-4.7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6039J (Idol 3-4.7 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6039K (Idol 3-4.7 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6039S (Idol 3-4.7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6039Y (Idol 3-4.7 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6044D (Pop Up LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6044J (Pop Up LTE) 
ALCATEL 6044T (Pop Up LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045B (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045D (Idol 3-5.5 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6045F (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045G (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045I (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045K (Idol 3-5.5 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6045O (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045S (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045X (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6045Y (Idol 3-5.5 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6050A (Idol 2S LTE)
ALCATEL 6050F (Idol 2S LTE)
ALCATEL 6050W (Idol 2S LTE)
ALCATEL 6055A (Idol 4 LTE CAN) 
ALCATEL 6055B (Idol 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6055H (Idol 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6055I (Idol 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6055K (Idol 4 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 6055O (Idol 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6055P (Idol 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6055U (Idol 4 LTE Crocket) 
ALCATEL 6055Y (Idol 4 LTE) 
ALCATEL 6070D (Idol 4S LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 6070H (Idol 4S LTE)
ALCATEL 6070J (Idol 4S LTE)
ALCATEL 6070K (Idol 4S LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 6070O (Idol 4S LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 6070T (Idol 4S LTE)
ALCATEL 6070Y (Idol 4S LTE)
ALCATEL 7043A (Pop 2-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 7043E (Pop 2-5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 7043K (Pop 2-5 LTE DS) 
ALCATEL 7043Y (Pop 2-5 LTE)
ALCATEL 7044A (Pop 2-5 Premium LTE)
ALCATEL 7044X (Pop 2-5 Premium LTE)
ALCATEL 7044Y (Pop 2-5 Premium LTE)
ALCATEL 7048A (Go Play LTE)
ALCATEL 7048S (Go Play LTE)
ALCATEL 7048W (Go Play LTE)
ALCATEL 7048X (Go Play LTE)
ALCATEL 7053D (X1 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 7053E (X1 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 7053J (X1 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 9001A (Pixi 4-6 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9001D (Pixi 4-6 LTE DS)
ALCATEL 9001I (Pixi 4-6 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9001X (Pixi 4-6 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9006W (Pixi 2-7 4G LTE TMO)
ALCATEL 9007A (Pixi 3-7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9007T (Pixi 3-7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9007X (Pixi 3-7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9015B (Pop 7 LTE)
ALCATEL 9015J (Pop 7 LTE)
ALCATEL 9015Q (Pixi 4-7 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9015W (Pop 7 LTE)
ALCATEL 9022A (Pixi 3-84GLTE)
ALCATEL 9022S (Pixi 3-84GLTE)
ALCATEL 9022X (Pixi 3-84GLTE)
ALCATEL 9030G (Pop 4-10 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9030Q (Pop 4-10 LTE) 
ALCATEL 9030Y (Pop 4-10 LTE)
ASUS L001-ZB690KG (ZenFone Go 3G DS)
ASUS P002-Z370KL (ZenPad 7.0 LTE) 
ASUS P024-Z380KL (ZenPad 8.0 LTE) 
ASUS P024-Z380KNL (ZenPad 8.0 LTE)
ASUS X003-T500KLC (Pegasus LTE DS)
ASUS X009D-ZB450KL (ZenFone Go LTE DS)
ASUS X00BD-ZB500KG (ZenFone Go 3G DS) 
ASUS X00DD-ZC553KL (ZenFone 3 Max LTE DS) 
ASUS X00ID-ZC554KL (ZenFone 4 Max LTE DS) 
ASUS X00ID-ZC554KL-17 (ZenFone 4 Max LTE DS)
ASUS X00LD_1-ZD553KL (ZenFone 4 Selfie LTE DS)
ASUS X00LD_2-ZB553KL (ZenFone 4 Selfie LTE DS)
ASUS X013D-ZB551KL (ZenFone LTE DS) 
ASUS X014D-ZB452KG (ZenFone Go 3G DS) 
ASUS Z00L-ZE550KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS)
ASUS Z00L-ZE550KL-16 (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z00L-ZE600KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS)
ASUS Z00LD-ZE550KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z00MD-ZE600KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z00T-ZE551KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS)
ASUS Z00T-ZE601KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS)
ASUS Z00TD-ZE551KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z00UD-ZD550KL (ZenFone Selfie LTE DS)
ASUS Z00UD-ZD551KL (ZenFone Selfie LTE DS)
ASUS Z00WD-ZE550KG (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z010D-ZC550KL (ZenFone Max LTE DS) 
ASUS Z011D-ZE601KL (ZenFone 2 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z018-ZS550KL (ZenFone 3 Deluxe LTE DS) 
ASUS Z01B_1-ZC551KL (ZenFone 3 Laser LTE DS)
ASUS Z01B_11-ZC551KL (ZenFone 3 Laser LTE DS) 
ASUS Z01BDC-ZC551KL (ZenFone 3 Laser LTE DS)
ASUS Z01H-ZE553KL (ZenFone 3 Zoom LTE DS)
HUAWEI ALE-L04 (P8 Lite LTE DS) 
HUAWEI ATH-AL00 (Honor 7i LTE DS) 
HUAWEI ATH-CL00 (Honor 7i LTE DS) 
HUAWEI ATH-TL00 (Honor 7i LTE DS) 
HUAWEI ATH-UL00 (Honor 7i LTE DS) 
HUAWEI ATH-UL01 (Honor 7i LTE DS) 
HUAWEI ATH-UL06 (Honor 7i LTE DS) 
HUAWEI CAM-AL00 (Honor 5A LTE DS) 
HUAWEI CAM-L32 (Y6 II Compact LTE DS) 
HUAWEI CHE1-CL10 (Honor 4X LTE DS)
HUAWEI CHE1-CL20 (Honor 4X LTE DS)
HUAWEI CHE1-L04 (Honor 4X LTE)
HUAWEI CHM-CL00 (Honor 4C LTE DS) 
HUAWEI FDR-A01L (MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI FDR-A01W (MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI FDR-A03L (MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI FDR-A04L (MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI FDR-A05L (MediaPad T2 10.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI G6-C00 (Ascend G6 3G)
HUAWEI G6-L11 (Ascend G6 4G LTE)
HUAWEI G6-L22 (Ascend G6 4G LTE)
HUAWEI G6-L33 (Ascend G6 4G LTE)
HUAWEI G6-U00 (Ascend G6 3G)
HUAWEI G6-U10 (Ascend G6 3G)
HUAWEI G6-U251 (Ascend G6 3G) 
HUAWEI G6-U34 (Ascend G6 3G)
HUAWEI G615-U10 (Ascend G615 3G)
HUAWEI G620-L72 (Ascend G620 LTE) 
HUAWEI G620-L75 (Ascend G620 LTE) 
HUAWEI G620-UL01 (Ascend G620 LTE)
HUAWEI G620S-L01 (Ascend G620s LTE) 
HUAWEI G620S-UL00 (Honor Play 4 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI G621-TL00 (Honor Play 4 LTE DS)
HUAWEI G621-TL00M (Honor Play 4 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI G630-U00 (Ascend G630 3G DS) 
HUAWEI G630-U10 (Ascend G630 3G DS) 
HUAWEI G630-U20 (Ascend G630 3G)
HUAWEI G630-U251 (Ascend G630 3G) 
HUAWEI G660-L075 (Ascend G660 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI G7-L01 (Ascend G7 4G LTE)
HUAWEI G7-L02 (Ascend G7 4G LTE)
HUAWEI G7-L03 (Ascend G7 4G LTE)
HUAWEI G7-L11 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS) 
HUAWEI G7-TL00 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS)
HUAWEI G7-UL20 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS)
HUAWEI G730-U30 (Ascend G730 3G)
HUAWEI G760-TL00 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS)
HUAWEI G760-L01 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS) 
HUAWEI G760-L03 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS) 
HUAWEI G760-L11 (Ascend G7 4G LTE DS) 
HUAWEI H1511 (Nexus 6P Angler NA LTE) 
HUAWEI H1512 (Nexus 6P Angler WW LTE) 
HUAWEI H30-C00 (Honor 3C 3G/CDMA) 
HUAWEI JDN-AL00 (MediaPad T2 8.0 Pro LTE) 
HUAWEI JDN-L01 (MediaPad T2 8.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI JDN-W09 (MediaPad T2 8.0 Pro WiFi) 
HUAWEI KII-L03 (GR5 LTE)
HUAWEI KII-L05 (GR5 LTE)
HUAWEI KII-L21 (GR5 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KII-L22 (GR5 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KII-L23 (GR5 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KII-L33 (GR5 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KIW-AL10 (Honor 5X LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KIW-CL00 (Honor 5X LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KIW-L22 (Honor 5X LTE DS)
HUAWEI KIW-TL00 (Honor 5X LTE DS) 
HUAWEI KIW-TL00H (Honor 5X LTE DS)
HUAWEI KIW-UL00 (Honor 5X LTE DS) 
HUAWEI PLE-701L (MediaPad T2 7.0 Pro LTE) 
HUAWEI PLE-703L (MediaPad T2 7.0 Pro LTE) 
HUAWEI RIO-AL00 (G8 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI RIO-CL00 (G8 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI RIO-L01 (G8 / G7 Plus LTE DS)
HUAWEI RIO-L02 (G8 / G7 Plus LTE DS)
HUAWEI RIO-L03 (G8 LTE DS)
HUAWEI RIO-TL00 (G8 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI RIO-UL00 (G8 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI S8-701U (MediaPad T1 8.0 3G) 
HUAWEI SC-CL00 (GX1 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI SCC-U21 (Y6 LTE DS)
HUAWEI SCL-L01 (Y6 LTE) 
HUAWEI SCL-L02 (Y6 LTE) 
HUAWEI SCL-L03 (Y6 LTE) 
HUAWEI SCL-L04 (Y6 LTE) 
HUAWEI SCL-L21 (Y6 LTE DS)
HUAWEI SCL-L32 (Y6 LTE DS)
HUAWEI SCL-U23 (Y6 LTE DS)
HUAWEI SCL-U31 (Y6 LTE DS)
HUAWEI SCL-AL00 (Honor 4A LTE DS) 
HUAWEI SCL-CL00 (Honor 4A LTE DS) 
HUAWEI SCL-TL00 (Honor 4A LTE DS) 
HUAWEI SCL-TL10 (Honor 4A LTE DS) 
HUAWEI SCL-TL10H (Honor 4A LTE DS)
HUAWEI T1-821L (MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI T1-823L (MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro LTE)
HUAWEI T1-A21L (MediaPad T1 10 LTE) 
HUAWEI VNS-AL00 (G9 Lite DS)
HUAWEI Y530-U00 (Ascend Y5303G) 
HUAWEI Y530-U051 (Ascend Y5303G)
HUAWEI Y535D-C00 (Y535D 3G DS)
HUAWEI Y550-L01 (Ascend Y550 LTE) 
HUAWEI Y550-L02 (Ascend Y550 LTE) 
HUAWEI Y550-L03 (Ascend Y550 LTE) 
HUAWEI Y560-CL00 (Ascend Y5 LTE DS) 
HUAWEI Y560-L01 (Ascend Y5 LTE) 
HUAWEI Y560-L02 (Ascend Y5 LTE) 
HUAWEI Y560-L03 (Ascend Y5 LTE) 
HUAWEI Y560-L23 (Ascend Y5 LTE DS)
HUAWEI Y625-U03 (Huawei Y625 3G DS) 
HUAWEI Y625-U13 (Huawei Y625 3G)
HUAWEI Y625-U21 (Huawei Y625 3G DS) 
HUAWEI Y625-U32 (Huawei Y625 3G DS) 
HUAWEI Y625-U43 (Huawei Y625 3G DS) 
HUAWEI Y625-U51 (Huawei Y625 3G DS) 
HUAWEI Y635-CL00 (Huawei Y635 4G LTE DS)
HUAWEI Y635-L02 (Huawei Y635 4G LTE)
HUAWEI Y635-L03 (Huawei Y635 4G LTE)
HUAWEI Y635-L21 (Huawei Y635 4G LTE)
LENOVO A816 (A816 LTE DS) 
LENOVO A2020a40 (Vibe C LTE DS) 
LENOVO A3910e70 (A3910 LTE DS)
LENOVO A3910t30 (A3910 LTE DS)
LENOVO A6000 (A6000 LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6000-L (A6000L LTE DS)
LENOVO A6000+ (A6000+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6010 (A6010 LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6010+ (A6010+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6020a40 (Vibe K5 LTE DS)
LENOVO A6020a40 MSM8929 (Vibe K5 LTE DS)
LENOVO A6020a41 (Vibe K5+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6020a46 (Vibe K5+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6020L36 (Vibe K5+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO A6020L37 (Vibe K5+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO B8080-F (Yoga Tab 10 HD+ WiFi) 
LENOVO B8080-H (Yoga Tab 10 HD+ 3G) 
LENOVO B8080-HV (Yoga Tab 10 HD+ 3G Call) 
LENOVO K10e70 (K10e70 LTE DS) 
LENOVO K30-E (K3 Lemon Music LTE DS)
LENOVO K30-T (K3 Lemon Music LTE DS)
LENOVO K30-TM (K3 Lemon Music LTE DS) 
LENOVO K30-W (K3 Lemon Music LTE DS)
LENOVO K31-T3 (K3 Lemon Music LTE DS) 
LENOVO K32c30 (Vibe K5 LTE DS)
LENOVO K32c36 (Vibe K5+ LTE DS) 
LENOVO K33a42 (K6 LTE)
LENOVO K33a48 (K6 LTE DS) 
LENOVO K33b36 (K6 LTE)
LENOVO K53a48 (K6 Note LTE DS)
LENOVO K910E (Vibe Z CDMA DS) 
LENOVO K910L (Vibe Z LTE) 
LENOVO K910SS (Vibe Z 3G DS)
LENOVO K920 (Vibe Z2 Pro LTE DS)
LENOVO P1a42 (Vibe P1 LTE DS) 
LENOVO P1c58 (Vibe P1 LTE DS) 
LENOVO P1c72 (Vibe P1 LTE DS) 
LENOVO P2a42 (Vibe P2 LTE DS) 
LENOVO P2c72 (Vibe P2 LTE DS) 
LENOVO PB1-750M (Phab LTE DS) 
LENOVO PB1-750N (Phab LTE DS) 
LENOVO PB1-770M (Phab Plus LTE DS)
LENOVO PB1-770N (Phab Plus LTE DS)
LENOVO PB2-690M (Phab 2 Pro LTE DS) 
LENOVO S60-A (S60A LTE DS)
LENOVO S60-T (S60A 3GTD DS) 
LENOVO S60-W (S60A LTE DS)
LENOVO S90-A (S90A LTE DS)
LENOVO S90-E (S90E 3GTD DS) 
LENOVO S90-T (S90T 3GTD DS) 
LENOVO S90-U (S90U 3GTD DS) 
LENOVO S856 (S856 LTE DS) 
LENOVO TB2-X30F (Tab 2 A10-30 WiFi) 
LENOVO TB2-X30L (Tab 2 A10-30 LTE)
LENOVO TB3-7703X (Tab 3 A7 Plus LTE DS) 
LENOVO TB3-8703F (Tab 3 A8 Plus WiFi) 
LENOVO TB3-8703X (Tab 3 A8 Plus LTE)
LENOVO TB-8504F (Tab 4 A8 WiFi) 
LENOVO TB-8504X (Tab 4 A8 LTE)
LENOVO TB-8704F (Tab 4 A8 Plus WiFi)
LENOVO TB-8704X (Tab 4 A8 Plus LTE) 
LENOVO TB-X304F (Tab 4 A10 WiFi)
LENOVO TB-X304L (Tab 4 A10 LTE) 
LENOVO TB-X704F (Tab 4 A10 Plus WiFi) 
LENOVO TB-X704L (Tab 4 A10 Plus LTE)
LENOVO X2Pt5 (Vibe X2 Pro LTE DS) 
LENOVO X3a40 (Vibe X3 LTE DS) 
LENOVO X3c50 (Vibe X3 LTE DS) 
LENOVO X3c70 (Vibe X3 LTE DS) 
LENOVO YT-X703F (Yoga Tab 3 Plus WiFi)
LENOVO YT-X703L (Yoga Tab 3 Plus LTE) 
LENOVO YT-X703X (Yoga Tab 3 Plus LTE) 
LENOVO YT3-850F (Yoga Tab 3 8.0 WiFi) 
LENOVO YT3-850L (Yoga Tab 3 8.0 LTE)
LENOVO YT3-850M (Yoga Tab 3 8.0 LTE Call) 
LENOVO YT3-X50F (Yoga Tab 3 10 WiFi)
LENOVO YT3-X50L (Yoga Tab 3 10 LTE) 
LENOVO YT3-X50M (Yoga Tab 3 10 LTE Call)
LENOVO Z2 (Vibe Z2 LTE DS)
LENOVO Z2t (Vibe Z2 LTE DS) 
LENOVO Z90-3 (Vibe Shot LTE DS) 
LENOVO Z90-7 (Vibe Shot LTE DS) 
LENOVO Z90a40 (Vibe Shot LTE DS)
LENOVO ZUK-Z1 (ZUK Z1 LTE DS) 
LENOVO ZUK-Z2-Z2131 (ZUK Z2 Plus LTE DS)
LENOVO ZUK-Z2-Z2132 (ZUK Z2 Plus LTE DS)
OPPO-1100 (1100 LTE DS) 
OPPO-1105 (1105 LTE DS) 
OPPO-1107 (1107 LTE DS) 
OPPO-1206 (Neo 5s LTE DS) 
OPPO-3001 (Mirror 3 LTE DS) 
OPPO-3006 (Mirror 3 LTE DS) 
OPPO-3007 (Mirror 3 LTE DS) 
OPPO-3008 (3008 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A11 (A11 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A30 (A30 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A31c (A31c LTE DS) 
OPPO-A31t (A31t LTE DS) 
OPPO-A33 (A33 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A33f (Neo 7 LTE DS)
OPPO-A37f (Neo 9 LTE DS)
OPPO-A51 (A51 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A51kc (A51 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A51w (Mirror 5 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A53 (A53 LTE DS) 
OPPO-A53m (A53 LTE DS)
OPPO-A57 (A57 LTE DS) 
OPPO-F1 (F1 LTE DS) 
OPPO-F3 Lite (F3 Lite LTE DS) 
OPPO-N5110 (N1 Mini TDLTE)
OPPO-N5111 (N1 Mini 3G) 
OPPO-N5116 (N1 Mini LTE)
OPPO-N5117 (N1 Mini 3G) 
OPPO-N5206 (N3 LTE DS)
OPPO-N5207 (N3 LTE DS)
OPPO-N5209 (N3 LTE DS)
OPPO-R2010 (R2010 TDLTE)
OPPO-R2017 (R2010 TDLTE)
OPPO-R6007 (Find 7 Mini LTE)
OPPO-R7 Plus-F (R7 Plus LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7 Plus-M (R7 Plus LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7-c (R7 LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7-f (R7 LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7-g (R7 LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7kc (R7 Lite LTE DS)
OPPO-R7kf (R7 Lite LTE DS)
OPPO-R7kt (R7 Lite LTE DS)
OPPO-R7s Plus (R7s Plus LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7sm (R7 LTE DS) 
OPPO-R7005 (R3 LTE) 
OPPO-R7007 (R3 LTE) 
OPPO-R8000 (R1K LTE)
OPPO-R8001 (R1K LTE)
OPPO-R8006 (R1L LTE)
OPPO-R8007 (R1S LTE)
OPPO-R8106 (R5 LTE) 
OPPO-R8107 (R5 LTE) 
OPPO-R8109 (R5 LTE) 
OPPO-R8200 (R1C LTE DS) 
OPPO-R8201 (R1C LTE DS) 
OPPO-R8205 (R1C LTE DS) 
OPPO-R8206 (R1x LTE DS) 
OPPO-R8207 (R1C LTE DS) 
OPPO-R830S (R830S LTE)
OPPO-R831L (Neo 5 LTE DS) 
OPPO-R831S (R831S LTE)
OPPO-R9 PlusmA (R9 Plusm A LTE DS)
OPPO-R9 PlustmA (R9 Plusm A LTE DS) 
OPPO-R9s (R9s LTE DS) 
OPPO-R9s Plus (R9s Plus LTE DS) 
OPPO-X9000 (Find 7A LTE)
OPPO-X9006 (Find 7A LTE)
OPPO-X9007 (Find 7A LTE DS) 
OPPO-X9070 (Find 7 LTE) 
OPPO-X9076 (Find 7 LTE) 
OPPO-X9077 (Find 7 LTE) 
OPPO-X9079 (R9 Plus LTE DS)
VIVO-V1 (V1 LTE DS) 
VIVO-V1 Max (V1 Max LTE DS) 
VIVO-V3 (V3 LTE DS) 
VIVO-V3 Max (V3 Max LTE DS) 
VIVO-V5 Plus (V5 Plus LTE DS) 
VIVO-V7 (V7 LTE DS) 
VIVO-V7 Plus (V7 Plus LTE DS) 
VIVO-X5 (X5 LTE DS) 
VIVO-X5 Max (X5 Max LTE DS) 
VIVO-X5 MaxL (X5 Max L LTE DS)
VIVO-X5 MaxV (X5 Max V LTE DS)
VIVO-X5 Pro (X5 Pro LTE DS) 
VIVO-X5 ProV (X5 Pro V LTE DS)
VIVO-X6A (X6A LTE DS) 
VIVO-X7 (X7 LTE DS) 
VIVO-X7 Plus (X7 Plus LTE DS) 
VIVO-X710F (X710F LTE DS) 
VIVO-X710L (X710L LTE DS) 
VIVO-X9 (X9 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Xplay 3S (Xplay 3S LTE)
VIVO-Xplay 5A (Xplay 5A LTE)
VIVO-Xshot (Xshot LTE)
VIVO-Y13L (Y13L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y18L (Y18L 3G DS)
VIVO-Y21L (Y21L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y22L (Y22L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y23L (Y23L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y25 (Y25 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y27 (Y27 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y28L (Y28L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y29L (Y29L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y31A (Y31A LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y31L (Y31L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y35A (Y35A LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y37L (Y37L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y51 (Y51 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y51A (Y51A LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y51L (Y51L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y53 (Y53 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y55 (Y55 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y55L (Y55L LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y55S (Y55S LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y65 (Y65 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y66-PD1621 (Y66 LTE DS)
VIVO-Y613F (Y613F LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y623 (Y623 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y913 (Y913 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y923 (Y923 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y927 (Y927 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y928 (Y928 LTE DS) 
VIVO-Y937 (Y937 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi 3 Cancro (Mi 3 LTE) 
XIAOMI-Mi 3w Cancro (Mi 3w LTE) 
XIAOMI-Mi 4 Cancro (Mi 4 LTE) 
XIAOMI-Mi 4c Libra (Mi 4c LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Mi 4i Ferari (Mi 4i LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi 4s Aqua (Mi 4s LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi 5x Tiffany (Mi 5x LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Mi A1 Tissot (Mi A1 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 32G Hydrogen (Mi Max 32G LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 64G Helium (Mi Max 64G LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 128G Helium (Mi Max 128G LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 2 Oxygen (Mi Max 2 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Note Virgo (Note LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Note Pro Leo (Mi Note Pro LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Mi Note 3 Jason (Mi Note 3 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi (Redmi 1s LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi 3w Cancro (Mi 3w LTE) 
XIAOMI-Mi 4 Cancro (Mi 4 LTE) 
XIAOMI-Mi 4c Libra (Mi 4c LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Mi 4i Ferari (Mi 4i LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi 4s Aqua (Mi 4s LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi 5x Tiffany (Mi 5x LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Mi A1 Tissot (Mi A1 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 32G Hydrogen (Mi Max 32G LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 64G Helium (Mi Max 64G LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 128G Helium (Mi Max 128G LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Max 2 Oxygen (Mi Max 2 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Note Virgo (Note LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Mi Note Pro Leo (Mi Note Pro LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Mi Note 3 Jason (Mi Note 3 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi (Redmi 1s LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014811 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014813 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014818 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014819 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 WT88047 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 3 Prime Ido (Redmi 3 Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 3s Prime Land (Redmi 3s Prime LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 3x Prime Land (Redmi 3x Prime LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 4 ***** (Redmi 4 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 4 Prime Markw (Redmi 4 Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 4A Rolex (Redmi 4A LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 4X Santoni (Redmi 4X LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 5 Rosy (Redmi 5 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 5A Riva (Redmi 5A LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Kate (Note 3 SE LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Kenzo (Note 3 Pro LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4 Mido (Note 4 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4G Dior (Note 4G LTE) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4X Mido (Note 4X LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 5A UggLite (Note 5A LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 5A Prime Ugg (Note 5A Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note Prime ***** (Note Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Y1 Ugg (Redmi Y1 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Y1 Lite UggLite (Redmi Y1 Lite LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014811 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014813 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014818 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 HM2014819 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 2 WT88047 (Redmi 2 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 3 Prime Ido (Redmi 3 Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 3s Prime Land (Redmi 3s Prime LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 3x Prime Land (Redmi 3x Prime LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 4 ***** (Redmi 4 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 4 Prime Markw (Redmi 4 Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 4A Rolex (Redmi 4A LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 4X Santoni (Redmi 4X LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi 5 Rosy (Redmi 5 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi 5A Riva (Redmi 5A LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Kate (Note 3 SE LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 3 Kenzo (Note 3 Pro LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4 Mido (Note 4 LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4G Dior (Note 4G LTE) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 4X Mido (Note 4X LTE DS)
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 5A UggLite (Note 5A LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note 5A Prime Ugg (Note 5A Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Note Prime ***** (Note Prime LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Y1 Ugg (Redmi Y1 LTE DS) 
XIAOMI-Redmi Y1 Lite UggLite (Redmi Y1 Lite LTE DS)     *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller Here   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_A510F_RESET_FRP_EMMC _

----------


## mohamed73

_Lenovo A1010a20 Reset FRP and Hard Reset Done By EFT Dongle _

----------


## mohamed73

_ ENET_E733_Hard reset Done By EFT Dongle  _

----------


## mohamed73

_WAS-LX1A_FRP_RESET Done By EFT Dongle _

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتازه يا ريس تحديث قوي_

----------


## hany_bendary

تسلم ايدك يا كبير

----------

